# Moving to Denia



## UrszulaGK (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all!
I'm moving to Denia in May with my husband and baby boy just 9 month old today  
Is there any baby or toddler groups that you know of as we would love to meet other mums when we get there  
Also, we are looking at renting a villa, is Central hitting essential or a fire place is enough to keep you warm during the winter months? 

Many thanks


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Central heating is a must, or at least some system that can deliver heat to all of the rooms you'll use regularly.


----------



## michaelclyro (Jan 9, 2015)

We are moving nxt year and I have just joined a facebook group Denia Connect, there is a wealth of information there and friendly members, give it a go its localised so really great tips / groups etc.


----------



## UrszulaGK (Mar 13, 2015)

Great, thanks for the tip!


----------

